# iPhone question world phone



## NaturesPixel (Apr 30, 2007)

Is the iphone a world phone.. meaning if i get an iphone here in canada.. and next year i want to move back to australia... will this still work on telsta ( which is aussies iphone carrier)


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

NaturesPixel said:


> Is the iphone a world phone.. meaning if i get an iphone here in canada.. and next year i want to move back to australia... will this still work on telsta ( which is aussies iphone carrier)


If there is an unlock out, it will work. Currently you cannot "activate" your iPhone on a carrier other than the one you bought it from... even if it is a supported carrier.


----------



## NaturesPixel (Apr 30, 2007)

Thank you.. then there is NO POINT in rogers calling it a world phone is there.. tards.. i AM not going to get one then.. not shelling out that much $$ for something i cant use...


----------



## kungfookiller (Jun 11, 2008)

NaturesPixel said:


> Thank you.. then there is NO POINT in rogers calling it a world phone is there.. tards.. i AM not going to get one then.. not shelling out that much $$ for something i cant use...


unfortunately these tools at rogers call it a "world phone" because you technically CAN use the phone anywhere in the world that uses GSM and has an agreement with rogers but you will be ROAMING... so $$$$$$$xMillion


----------



## NaturesPixel (Apr 30, 2007)

canada needs to get act together.. this being tied to a phone company with a phone is the stone age...


i thought that why rogers was going with sims... thats the whole point of having sim cards...


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

For the last year and a half I have had a Telefonica phone from Spain with a Fido PAY AS YOU GO Sim in it. Most phones in Europe come unlocked now.


Is it the same way in Australia?


----------



## NaturesPixel (Apr 30, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> Is it the same way in Australia?


YES!!! 

After you either finish contract. or pay out then yes they unlock the phone for you .. you then are free to use who ever you want


----------



## neesh0 (Jul 12, 2008)

Your best chance is an unlocked first generation iphone, but you need a gsm carrier in Canada and Australia.


----------



## NaturesPixel (Apr 30, 2007)

That is easy .. all of aus is gms :



neesh0 said:


> Your best chance is an unlocked first generation iphone, but you need a gsm carrier in Canada and Australia.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Why is there no unlock for the 3G yet?

I can understand why jail breaking is not so important due to the App store but unlocking seems almost a necessity. I don't have to go travel any time soon but when I do I would like to get a pay as you go sim from where ever I am.


----------

